# Railroad photos from the 1940's



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

http://www.sfgate.com/local/article/In-color-A-look-at-life-in-the-railroad-yards-in-6931768.phphttp://www.sfgate.com/local/article/In-color-A-look-at-life-in-the-railroad-yards-in-6931768.php


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Those were fun to look at. Thanks for the link.


----------

